# Shiloh



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I haven't seen an update on Shiloh in a while. Does anyone know how he is doing?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Monica doesn't post daily updates on Shiloh anymore (on FB, but the last ones she has posted have been positive. He seems to be doing well.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's great to hear, thanks Lynn.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks Lynne. This little guy really touched my heart and I think of him often.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

I, too, think of him often. He just melted my heart. We still have him in our prayers and pray for a complete recovery and a wonderful furever home.


----------



## Bamalama (Jul 5, 2013)

I think the last post was a video of him barking. I have been keeping up with him on FB. He's such a little doll!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Yesterday was a follow up visit for him with repeat blood work.
He continues to improves, little by some. No major improvement showing in the blood work but not getting worse. The vet feels he was sick for a very long time. He will continue with the antibiotics and steroid's for a while yet.
His appetite is good now AND he is a lot more active and even woke Monica up yesterday morning ready to play. That was a first, changing his normal pattern
from sleeping in to awake and wanting to play. All good signs, if the blood work would just get back to a normal range. 
I will ask Monica to put a video on Facebook and then maybe Lynn can post it again. He is actually barking now. 
Hugs, Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So glad, Edie. We're all still routing for and praying for little Shiloh. Monica is amazing. :chili::chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's awesome Edie! thank you.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks for the update Edie. All in all, sounds very encouraging.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I pray every night for little Shiloh:wub: I want to see the video


----------

